# Fw190 D9 picture request



## Phlip (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi,

I've heard about a color picture of Fw190 D9 W.Nr. 500645, one of the few with a "Big Tail" (Ta152's tail), but I've never seen this picture.

Does anyone know about it, and tell me where I could find the info.

Thanks in advance

Phlip


----------



## Phlip (Dec 2, 2004)

Sorry, wrong forum  

I'll try next door.

Phlip


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 2, 2004)

Dont worry bout it mate 8) 

I'll have a look around for ya 8)


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 2, 2004)

This is a duplicate. I have locked this one.


----------

